# R.I.P young puppy



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

I lost my son today.. I really miss him.. To give u a back-drop, he was hale & hearty till this morning when he woke up for his breakfast, did his business & then slumped on the floor & starting frothing at the mouth.. this had never happened so I rushed him to a vet at her house who said she won't be able to diagnose anything till she's at her clinic (an hour later).. so I rushed him to the other end of town because there's only one 24-hour hospital here.. apparently, it's not 24-hour because we had to wait for 1.5 hrs for the doctor to get there.. they gave him a few shots & he was still frothing & had problems breathing.. the doc came in & gave him a few more shots, kept him on oxygen.. half an hour later of no improvement, he puked a lot of blood (it's like the entire blood in his system came out).. and the moment I held him, he stopped breathing.. I could not believe it that God can be so cruel to take away such a small baby!

Kaiser my boy, u will be sorely missed.. our time was very short lived but I'm sure once we're together wherever u are, I'll let u bite me as much as u want & won't crib about it.. I'll let u bite me now, if u just come back.. I love u kid! U have given us many happy memories & I hope I have been a good parent & taken care of all ur needs.. Miss u kid!

PS: All the guys on the forum, I cannot emphasize on how much I am grateful for your help & support.. thank u very much from the bottom of my heart & wish u'll a long & happy life with your fur babies!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss! Did the vet know what was wrong with him?

R.I.P Kaiser!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm soo sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace baby Kaiser.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awful, I'm so sorry :hugs: He was way too young 

Did the vet have a explanation?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry, how awful!

Did they find out what happened? RIP dear Kaiser.

((hugs))


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  :rip: Kaiser


----------



## pariahdogs (Jan 24, 2013)

My gosh, I am so sorry!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I am so sorry Losing a beloved pet is so hard...when they are puppies it always hits my heart a little more.

I hope you don't mind me posting a picture that I pulled from another thread of your boy Kaiser.

RIP sweet boy....

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...02-kaiser-8-weeks-2013-01-05_08-25-33_382.jpg


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for the support.. 

No, the vet also "assumes" it was some kind of poisoning.. and I knew that because his mouth turned all blue from a bright pink.. hate to say this but pet care in India is very shoddy! super shoddy, if I must.. 

@ Courtney - No I don't mind it at all! that's all I have of him now.. pictures & memories!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow that's so heartbreaking, my sympathy and condolences to you and your family. :rip:


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh, no! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So very sorry for you. Way to young. RIP little puppy.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

That is heartbreaking.. I am SO sorry for your loss...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

That is so terrible, so sorry for your loss. He was just a baby, but you had already lost your heart to him and him to you. Bless you in this sorrowful time and may your precious boy run free untill someday when you meet again at the bridge. :hugs::rip::hugs:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

SO very sorry for your loss, losing a puppy is one of the hardest, most heartbreaking things ever  Unfortunately I know what you are going through - just try and remember the good memories with your little guy..and know that you gave him a lot of love and happiness in his short life. :hugs:

RIP baby Kaiser :angel:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Fynn&Vandy (Dec 10, 2012)

Im so sorry!! How crazy and, awful. We almost lost our four month old puppy last week due to the carelessness of our vet. Such an intense experience. I'm so sorry you lost your little one.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Sometimes it seems harder in it's own ways to even fathom losing such a young pet that you haven't had a lot of time with - you may feel upset that he didn't get to live long enough but at least he was with somebody who deeply cared about him and took him to the vet. I know in India, dogs could be dealt with in different ways.. and yes, the care out there seems to be less than what you'd get elsewhere. I've had vets tell me if I wanted to become a vet, attend school in India or surrounding countries because not a whole lot is involved.

You did all you could. Best wishes to you during this hard time. RIP little guy!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My heart aches for you and your family. I am so very sorry for your loss.

Big hugs to you!


----------



## irickchad (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. I lost a puppy or two in my younger days, and it was hard then. I'm sure it would be even harder now. Good luck, and hopefully you can get another to fill the hole!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Is there any rat poison your pup may have gotten into?

I'm so sorry, I can't imagine. That picture of him breaks my heart.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Courtney said:


> I am so sorry Losing a beloved pet is so hard...when they are puppies it always hits my heart a little more.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me posting a picture that I pulled from another thread of your boy Kaiser.
> 
> ...


This picture breaks my heart as well. What a cute little guy.  Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this  RIP little one.


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank u so much for ur support. I don't know if anyone else will be able to fill the void. He raised the bar too high for anyone to reach! He had just perfected "platz". I should've taught him "leave it". 

No rat poison at home but I don't know if anyone kept it in my bldg for rats or something. 45 days with me but a lifetime of memories. 

I'm just glad I wasn't on the ship wen this hppnd, I wouldn't know wat to do! 

Love u Kaiser!


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

What a great little guy..............I'm sorry for your loss. It brings tears to my eyes as well.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

How tragic. I'm so sorry.


----------



## shreya_poddar (Feb 7, 2013)

*grateful*

Thank you guys!.. for ur support.

Thank u kaisy :halogsd:.. for bringing in so many sweet memories in our life!.. i love u:*


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine what it feels like to lose your baby. My prayers go out to you.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 8, 2013)

I am so very sorry. I too lost one of my babies. It is heart breaking. I still hurt from it. R.I.P. Little one


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss of little Kaiser, it sounds like you did everything possible to try to save him.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

ankittanna87 said:


> Thanks so much for the support..
> 
> No, the vet also "assumes" it was some kind of poisoning.. and I knew that because his mouth turned all blue from a bright pink.. hate to say this but pet care in India is very shoddy! super shoddy, if I must..
> 
> @ Courtney - No I don't mind it at all! that's all I have of him now.. pictures & memories!


It really sounds like Poison. My gosh I am so sorry for your loss. :help:  :rip:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so very sorry! Poor puppy , poor you. (((Hugs)))


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. So very young.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

So so sorry for your loss.


----------

